# Plants for begginers



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

I am just starting up my 29gallon viv and need adivce on all fronts of the plats to purchase. I in interested in the bromeliads, but which ones would be good(which can be simply rooted into the back wall, foam or cork)?
A fern, but what type?
What kind of moss?
And other plants that you suggest to be put in the substrate and on the back wall?
And where could i purchase these plants online?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

To purchase online checkout:
http://www.peaceofthetropics.com

http://www.cloudjungle.com

http://www.blackjungle.com

I believe all three have "starter packages". If you send an email i bet any of them would help you out.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

Thanks, anyone else?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

eraml said:


> I am just starting up my 29gallon viv and need adivce on all fronts of the plats to purchase. I in interested in the bromeliads, but which ones would be good(which can be simply rooted into the back wall, foam or cork)?
> A fern, but what type?
> What kind of moss?
> And other plants that you suggest to be put in the substrate and on the back wall?
> And where could i purchase these plants online?


Most bromeliads may be grown as epyphites (grown w/out soil on a branch or the back ground) and good vivarium choices are many of the _neoregelia, Vriesea, or Tillandsia_ species. They all have similar care, but one thing you should check before you buy them is how BIG they will get because you dont want them to out-grow your tank.

There arent too many ferns that require difficult care. Most ferns aside from aquatic species dont like lots of water in their soil so make sure you have a well-draining substrate and mine seem to do better with strong light despite what their care suggestions are 

A good beginner moss is Java moss, sold for use in freshwater aquariums. It does need constant moisture so this may be bad for you, but is by far the easiest moss to get growing and the hardest moss to kill. If you have enough light, drainage and you mist with RO, distiled, or rain water you could also try some tropical pillow moss. Here are a few pics of different mosses growing in my tank




























Other good plants to put in the substrate are alocasia, Peperomia, cryptanthus or Philodendron. There are countless species more so dont limit youself to those. I recomend http://www.cloudjungle.com if your looking for background plants. Any you choose will grow fine even if it's just a cutting. They just need to be planted on a surface that will get misted frequently as they can dry out fast and need plenty of moisture to root.

-David


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

Thankyou for all of the info.
So when i put the plants on the back of the tank(not in soil) how do i go about attaching them?


----------



## Tony Kim (Apr 26, 2005)

You could also use Calatheas. They come in different sizes, shapes, and texture. They take high to low light depending on species and their one of the south American tropicals.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

Will that also be able to be shoved into foam?
Any other plant suggestions?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

eraml said:


> Will that also be able to be shoved into foam?
> Any other plant suggestions?


Yep, it sure would. Here's my complete plant list:

Neoregelia Sp 
Neoregelia laevis v. maculata 
Neoregelia (lilliputiana x Fireball) x eltoniana 
Ficus Pumila (creeping fig) 
Neoregelia 'Sara Head' 
Syngonium rayii 
Pellionia pulchra 
Voulinteer fern of unknown species 
Alocasia 'black velvet' 
Neoregelia ‘Fireball’ x punctatissima ‘Rubra’ 
Neoregelia sp 
Neoregelia carolinae x compacta x 'fireball' 
Vesicularia dubyana (Java moss) 
Anubias Barteri 
Anubias coffeefolia 
Cryptanthus sp 
Aerangis Biloba 
Unknown epyphitic vine 
Anubias barteri 'nana' 
Peperomia blanda 
Sophronitis Cernua Orange-Red Mini Orchid 
Aeschynanthus gracilis
Peperomia nitida
Peperomia rotunda car. trinervula
Peperomia serpens
Aeschynanthus species
Asplenium bulbiferum
Fittonia verchaffeltii variegated
Hoya curtisii
Maranta leuconeura
Peperomia species
Pilea glauca
Ruellia makoyana
Scindapsus pictus
Tectaria zeylonica
Tillandsia hondurensis

You will just have to make a lot of decisions for plants by yourself. Its hard to make suggestions when plant selection is mainly a matter of personal prefrence and the way you want the tank to look when it's done.
-David


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

Went to that site and am still lost on the plants!
First of all virtaully every plant on that site is sold out, any other place to look.
what ferns have people used in there tanks?
Can the bromeliads be placed on teh back wall not in any soil as well as in the soil?
suggested moss to get?
Any other pictures you have of some of your favorite plants?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

eraml said:


> Went to that site and am still lost on the plants!
> First of all virtaully every plant on that site is sold out, any other place to look.


That was a question right? Let me quote from a reply earlier in this thread-



stitch said:


> http://www.peaceofthetropics.com
> 
> http://www.cloudjungle.com
> 
> http://www.blackjungle.com


Here are the only others I know of, which I found by typing "vivarium plants" in a --->search engine<--- (useful tool to use when browsing the world wide web) 

http://home.att.net/~a.j.calisi/plants.html

http://www.tropiflora.com

http://www.angelfire.com/oh3/customecos/



eraml said:


> Can the bromeliads be placed on teh back wall not in any soil as well as in the soil?


Huh :?: :?: :?: 



audiotaylor said:


> Most bromeliads may be grown as epyphites (grown w/out soil on a branch or the back ground) and good vivarium choices are many of the _neoregelia, Vriesea, or Tillandsia_ species.





eraml said:


> suggested moss to get?


I believe I already answered that one too:



audiotaylor said:


> A good beginner moss is Java moss, sold for use in freshwater aquariums. It does need constant moisture so this may be bad for you, but is by far the easiest moss to get growing and the hardest moss to kill. If you have enough light, drainage and you mist with RO, distiled, or rain water you could also try some tropical pillow moss.


Yep, I sure did!

Dude, I want to help you, but youve got to stop repeating yourself after your questions were already answered. 
-David


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

Any other pictures you have of some of your favorite plants?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

eraml said:


> Any other pictures you have of some of your favorite plants?


take any one of the plants listed and run a search on "Syngonium rayii image" or "Syngonium rayii photo" as an example. I think you'll find that you have good success getting a better feel for their appearance. As mentioned though, it's a matter of personal taste as to which plants you choose to put in any viv. Don't be afraid to experiment. Good luck.

Bill


----------



## OneSmallFrog (Apr 27, 2005)

HERE are all of Cloud Jungle's vivarium plants. Got to the top menu bar and click on "Showing All Items" to see in stock items only. (I tried to include it in the url, but it seems to be a cookie function.)

Or just get THIS and live dangerously 

Bev


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

These are some plants that I am looking at as of right now.
Are they to big for my 29 gallon tank?
*From Vivarium concepts:*
Neoreglia "Little Rose"
Neoregelia Inca
Neoregelia wilsoniara
*From Frog Farm:*
Neoregelia Mariposa
Neoregelia fireball
Cryptanthus "Ruby"
Cryptanthus "Pink scarlet"
*From Black Jungle:*
Selaginella-Plana(fern)
Korean rock fern
Begonia Rajah
Oak Leaf Creeping Fig(will this climb up back wall?)
Tillandsia Ionantha
Tillandsia abdita


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

I find tillandsia's rot easily. Unless you have air circulation in your vivarium (something that I don't find ot be to trivial to setup). So I wouldn't bother (but thats me).

-tad


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

Tillandsias definately need more circulation so they dont rot. I have my only tillandsia up at the very top of my tank closest to the light and furthest from the misters. It till gets lightly moistened by the mister, but is able to dry out very fast. Too much water for too long will rot them as tad said.

You have some nice plants picked out so far, and quite a few. You should be able to fill your tank nicely with that many plants. You'll probably want one or two pieces of wood to mount some of the bromeilads. 

Also, yes, that oak leaf creeping fig will climb up the back wall, and everything else for that matter  .


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

Are these plants also of good size for my tank?
Any other plants suggestions that you could think of?


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

1st thing is figure out where you going to buy your plants from. local or mail order. mail order is probably the best unless you have a local source for cool plants. My favorite online plant catalogs to browse and purchase from are cloud jungle and black jungle. If you go with black jungle i suggest the begonia rajah, and the selaginella plana, i have bought both from there and they are very cool, plus the rajah is sort of rarer and unique. i would skip the tillandsias, and just get the pot luck neos. $5 apiece aint that bad. other than that i would try and find some peperomia, dischidia (ant plants), and philos. sorry for misspellings.
if you go with cloud jungle i cant really suggest anything in particluar. I can say he is a cool guy, that accepts credit cards and has a amazing catalog of viv plants. so its like a dart froggers paradise.
others to check, peaceofthetropics(especially for neos) custom ecos in ohio.

last option is my own plug, we sell neos, tropicals and other broms and viv supplies at the indy show which is on may 22nd.

So its all about options where you go, is just as important as what you want. You can get more at some places, some are easier to work with and cost more but have better size plants or quality.

Gl and have fun, plants are the next best thing to frogs.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

I was thinking that i might need more plants to place on the ground.
Here is the new list:
First a few questions: Is the Selaginella-Plana a moss or a fern?
How about the selaginella khaussiana for the moss?
*Ferns:*
Korean Rock Fern
Nephrolepis Cordifolia
*Bromeliads:*
Neoregelia mariposa
Neoregelia fireball
some assorted broms from Black Jungle($5 each)
*Others*
Begonia rajah
Cryptanthus Ruby/Pink Scarlet
Oak leaf creeping fig
Jewel Orchid??
culathae plowmanni[/b]


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

To my knowledge selaginella is a fern, that can be a groundcover/moss. I prefer the more upright growing type which is the plana i believe. uncinata, gold tips and whatever dont do that good for me. Begonias are awesome, especialy rajah. Every viv should have a jewel orchid if possible.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

Are there any special care requirments for the jewel orchid?
Where can i find a Java moss?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

This is my new macodes petola jewel orchid. They're hard to find, but I got mine on ebay. No doubt my favorite plant so far. All your plants look like good choices and they shouldnt outgrow your tank.


----------



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

WOW!

Now that's a cool plant!
Like lightning...
-Beeswaxx


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

Do you plant the orchids in the substrate?
Or are they placed on logs or the backround?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

Most orchids do better mounted bare-root to the background or a piece of wood (contact seller or ask here if un-sure) though they also can be planted in a very loose mix of mostly bark. Jewel orchids however need to be planted in a very loose soil mix. That orchid I have is a good vivarium choice because it likes to be damp all the time, though not sopping wet.
-David


----------



## jsagcincy (May 2, 2005)

Great pic of an incredible looking plant!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

Well i am not sure if i wan to go with that jewel orchid then if it needs to be placed in that loose soil mix.
Are there any other orchids that i could purchase that would like the moisture and would do fine in a regualr planting mix?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

> regualr planting mix?


Red flags just went up. Are you using regular potting soil?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

haha sorry, bad word choice, i plan on purchasing the soil mix from vivarium concepts.


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

the various Selaginella are cool. ive got a couple and will be getting a couple more.

as to Cloud Jungle, email Harry and tell him what kind of stuff your looking for and he will help you out. he is a really nice guy. ive done trading with him before and just sent of a money order to purchase some plants from him for my dart tanks. basically just told him my taste in plants, my budget($35ish shipped) and that they are going to be in a dart tank and am leaving it up to him as to the species.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

Here is the final plant list:
*Ferns*
Polypodium formasanum(actaully an epiphyte i believe)
Selaginella Plana
Korean Rock Fern
Nephrolepis Cordifolia
*Broms*
Neoregelia Mariposa
Neoregelia fireball
(poss. 1 more, but idn which)
*Others*
Begonia rajah
Cryptanthus Ruby
Oak Leaf Creeping Fig
Calathae Plowmanni
*Moss*
Pillow or Java(which ever one is avaialable)

And then A few Questions:
1) Does the creeping fig like lots and lots of water and moisture?
2) Any suggestions or words of caution on any of these plants?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

3) Will this be to many plants for my 20 gallon tong tank?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

*Polypodium formasanum

Might get too big for your tank-I believe those grow from 12-24" but there may be smaller varietys for terrarium use. They do good as epypites as you said.

Selaginella Plana

Likes to be kept moist and shaded

*Korean Rock Fern

8-16" tall, likes moisture, prefers cooler temperatures (possible problem if housing it with dart frogs)

*Nephrolepis Cordifolia

Fronds are 16-32"! Im thinking thats going to be a bad choice for a small tank like yours 

Neoregelia Mariposa
Neoregelia fireball

Both are good vivarium choices. They can be grown in loose soil or mounted epyphiticaly to the background or a branch.

Begonia rajah

Leaves get best color in low light. Likes humidity.

Cryptanthus Ruby

All cryptanthus must be grown in the soil and prefer a well drained mix. The more light the better for this variety.

Oak Leaf Creeping Fig

Likes lots of moisture. Can be coaxed to grow on background or branches by securing one or two vines to said branch or background. Growth can be eratic with good care and trimming will be needed often.

Calathae Plowmanni

Tolerates low light, keep moist but not wet.

Pillow or Java (which ever one is avaialable) 

If you go with java moss make sure its kept wet all the time. Pillow moss needs lots of light and good soil drainage. Dont spray pillow moss with hard water, it will kill it.

Question 3-Will this be too many plants for my 20 gallon:

Some of the plants you chose may outgrow the tank. I dont think its too many though, you will just have a nice, dense planting. 

-David


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

You have nice selection, order the microgramma nitidia instead of the polypodium i believe they are comparable plants and the microgramma doesnt get to huge. Enjoy.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

Where can i find some Java moss?


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Black jungle sells starters for $5 i think


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2005)

I didnt see any, i think they may not have any at the time.
In fact i didnt really see any moss at Black Jungle from what i recall


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2005)

click here


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2005)

haha thanks, i never thought of looking to ebay for it, i didnt even know that it was usually usued in fish aquariums.
I will just buy some from ebay when it comes time for me to get it.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2005)

A few plant updates: 
No longer getting the Polypodium formainum, and instead getting the Polypodium polypodioides.
Getting rid of the crytanthus ruby.
And two new additions to the list, tell me what you think of them:
Oxali's Silver and Gold
Calathea vitatta


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

eraml said:


> A few plant updates:
> No longer getting the Polypodium formainum, and instead getting the Polypodium polypodioides.
> Getting rid of the crytanthus ruby.
> And two new additions to the list, tell me what you think of them:
> ...



The silver and gold oxali is very nice as is the calthea vitatta. I particularly enjoy the flowers of the oxali.

Bill


----------

